
Zero to Startup in 10 weeks - davnicwil
https://davnicwil.com/zero-to-startup-in-ten-weeks/
======
arvidkahl
Good luck with your project!

Others have already told you to talk to your future customers, so I'll skip
that part. What I do want to impress is to think about not just who your users
are, but who will be the stakeholder and purchasing decision-maker. Once you
have a running product, it will have to both work well technically but also be
a sensible (and safe) purchase for whoever makes that decision. As they will
certainly research the company, I would make (planning/engineering for)
operational stability and scalability a central part of your messaging :)

And, most of all... have fun building both a product and a business.

~~~
davnicwil
This is great advice, thankyou for taking the time, and for your kind words

------
davnicwil
Hi HN - OP here, thought this would be entertaining and hopefully useful for
fellow hackers / bootstrappers in the community. Follow along if you're
interested, I'll be posting progress daily (even when there is none ;-)

And hi to all the other people doing Startup School this year, hope to meet a
lot of you over the next 10 weeks!

~~~
pretendgeneer
Hi do you have an RSS feed you will post updates on?

~~~
davnicwil
The RSS feed is now live - subscribe link at the top - let me know if any
issues (it's RSS 2.0 and I just wrote the XML manually)

------
nhorob67
Good luck!

I'll be following as I'm in the middle doing something similar but a bit
longer in length....Starting a Software Company in 100 Days via a daily video
journal.

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsBrSVYhydBgazekw-
YixSA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCsBrSVYhydBgazekw-YixSA)

~~~
davnicwil
Ah, cool - just checked out the first one and I'll definitely catch up and be
following back. Vlog updates is a really good idea, too, I might try this for
some of my updates.

Good luck to you too!

------
adyus
> Day 1 > What have you learned from users? > Nothing yet, haven't talked to
> any

There's your problem. You're building a pet/side project, not a startup.

~~~
davnicwil
I started on this on day 1 - it's quite literally from zero. It's an idea I
got quite recently, and haven't done any work on it until starting this
experiment. I guess every startup has a day 1 where you can't have spoken to
any potential customers yet when you start :-)

But you're totally right, I should have spent day 1 speaking to people,
instead of/before even starting building any of the prototype. Already trying
to set that lesson into action and starting day 2 by talking to people about
the idea!

------
dang
This is not a Show HN, so we took that out of the title. Please read the
rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

~~~
davnicwil
Ah, sure, makes sense. A bit meta I guess but I was thinking the experiment
itself might be enough of a 'thing' to warrant a Show HN -- I'll definitely be
back with a Show HN when I ship the product :-)

